# Chillispot + FreeRadius

## middleman

Was just wondering if there was anyone out there you have tried to set up a wifi zone with Chillispot and FreeRadius? Seemed a bit strange to me that there should be an ebuild for Chillispot yet not a single mention of it anywhere on the forums or wiki.

Where I'm at with Chillispot:

Builds fine and succesfully managed to get it to give out leases to wireless clients on internal network. Routing also work for these internal wifi clients in that they succesfully can reach the internet. Problem now is that Chilli doesn't seemt to actually capture them. I understand that this is likely to be a problem with my iptables yet my tinkering has brought me no luck.

trawled through the chillispot forum to find a solution but I still can't seem to get it to work properly so was wondering if anyone had any luck getting chilli to work on gentoo.

Cheers

----------

## LordArthas

Hi!

I'm reviving this thread because I have some problems with ChilliSpot and FreeRadius. I think I am at a good point configuring ChilliSpot, as it redirects request and does everything. However, FreeRadius server logs a Shared secret is incorrect error when ChilliSpot contacts it to authenticate an user.

The details of what happens on my system are at this link (topic in ChilliSpot forums):

http://www.chillispot.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=773&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=

Thanks, M.

----------

## LordArthas

Hi!

Again on this topic. I managed to installed Chillispot on an x86 Gentoo machine, and I'm now doing it on another. It seems to be doomed on AMD64 for now.

Anyhow, I wrote an HowTo on Gentoo Wiki:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Chillispot_with_FreeRadius_and_MySQL

I hope this will be useful to somebody. ,)

Michele.

----------

## anjames

I'm fiddling with chillispot to try and set up a local hotspot for my neighborhood to see what can be done, and have yet to get it working. When I run 

```
/etc/init.d/chilli start
```

I get a [!!] at the end and it doesn't start. No other errors though. I guess I have to look at the chilli.conf a little more.

Also, FYI:

There is a howto for chillispot at:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Chillispot_with_FreeRadius_and_MySQL

[EDIT] I guess the [!!] was because I hadn't properly configured Chillispot yet, and I didn't have apache, sql, and radius running. It would sure be handy if there were some sort of error message besides [!!]. I followed the howto (mostly) and have gotten it to give out DHCP leases, and I can ping the chillispot machine, and even get the chillspot webpage when using the direct IP. I'm not getting properly redirected though, fiddlesticks.

[/EDIT]

----------

## zirgo

```
#modprobe tun
```

Chillispot creates a virtual network (as in vpn), so you must compile your kernel with this special device. You can find it as TUN/TAP devce in kernekl configuration.

To see if your kernel has compiled it as a module, simply digit:

```
#modprobe -l | grep tun
```

----------

## ihtruelsen

I am trying to get this running myself, and I had a fairly basic question that I haven't been able to find an answer to: how is the router/ap set up to deal with Chillispot? I am using a Linksys WRT54G with dd-wrt installed as the AP end of things, but I can't quite seem to get the configuration right.

----------

